# right way to compile FreeBSD kernel



## mipam007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dear all,

I'm trying to figure out how to compile the kernel on my laptop in the right way. Seeking a way to view the currently required modules for my laptop. Running verbose kldstat(8) I can see which modules are currently in place and being in the GENERIC kernel.

Is it sufficient to combine kldstat and pciconf(8) to be sure that everything runs as it should?
What is the best way to build a custom lightweight kernel directly for my laptop?

For example I don't understand this paragraph from the FreeBSD handbook 





> For an exhaustive list of architecture dependent options and devices, see the NOTES file in the same directory as the GENERIC file.



Should I copy the NOTES file as my CUSTOM kernel and will it automatically autore-generate a custom kernel for my hardware platform and currently used devices?

Thanks for help!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 8, 2012)

See wblocks Simplifying kernel config and appropriate Handbook page.


----------

